# NEW for texas archery



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Yes*

If you own a shop start stocking up now.

If you hunt, yea things will change. people who never archery hunted will be hitting the woods.
Some (unfortunately) were strictly gun hunters who will take the advantage to get into the woods sooner. 
People will buy their kids crossbows because they are not big enough to shoot a compound bow. Dad will have to cock it for jr. and then put it in jr's hands to shoot.


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> If you own a shop start stocking up now.
> 
> If you hunt, yea things will change. people who never archery hunted will be hitting the woods.
> Some (unfortunately) were strictly gun hunters who will take the advantage to get into the woods sooner.
> People will buy their kids crossbows because they are not big enough to shoot a compound bow. Dad will have to cock it for jr. and then put it in jr's hands to shoot.


I disagree. Crossbows have been legal here for many years. Doubt you'll notice any difference whatsoever


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

The Texas archery only season is only a month long and it is HOT!!!!! I don't think you will see much of an impact.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Here in Kentucky archery season runs from the first weekend in Sept. through about the 3rd weekend in January. Crossbow sales went through the roof last year. Hunters are going to their doctor and getting a medical pass to let them hunt crossbows during archery season. About 75%-90% of them are suspect. It's hunters who gun hunt and want to have a longer season, but don't want to take the time to practice with a bow. They just want to kill deer. The crossbows they are buying are higher in cost than a good hunting bow. It's kind of heart breaking. The true bow hunters get a good 8 weeks or so before gun season opens. The crossbow hunters come out in groves right after gun season closes. My son and I hardly go in the woods after the first day of gun season. Just to dangerous. Hope it doesn't work out that way for you folks in Texas


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ayastigi said:


> Texas has passed a bill that will go into affect this Sept 1st that will allow hunters to use a crossbow during the archery season. Because crossbows have been used by only the disabled hunter until now, I was wondering if there would be any difference come this archery season for those of us who continue to use only the compound or traditional?


I would have thought it was all ready legal in TX. just about everything else is.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Well*



missionman44 said:


> I disagree. Crossbows have been legal here for many years. Doubt you'll notice any difference whatsoever


I respectively disagree..

Crossbows were just made legal here in Virginia 4 years ago.
And yes there was a huge rush for people to get them that NEVER archery hunted before.
The next year we sold just as many and the year after that... this year it has dropped off.

I suggest you check your state dept. of game and see for yourself how many more Archery licenses were sold after the Crossbow ban was lifted. that's why the states do it... to bring more revenue from Hunting License sales.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

mcluvin said:


> The Texas archery only season is only a month long and it is HOT!!!!! I don't think you will see much of an impact.


I agree 100%
Everyone tries to make a big deal of this...and really it's no different than when compounds arrived on scene...
and invaded the tradittional archery season...
Hunters in general should be more worried about preserving their right to hunt...than arguing over what weapons to hunt with...JMO


----------



## Ayastigi (Jul 9, 2007)

909bowsniper said:


> I agree 100%
> Everyone tries to make a big deal of this...and really it's no different than when compounds arrived on scene...
> and invaded the tradittional archery season...
> Hunters in general should be more worried about preserving their right to hunt...than arguing over what weapons to hunt with...JMO


Apperntly I was miss understood! There is no anomosity about it. Boy some are very touchy almost to the point they read more into a statment or question than what is really there. :sad:


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

jarheadhunter said:


> Here in Kentucky archery season runs from the first weekend in Sept. through about the 3rd weekend in January. Crossbow sales went through the roof last year. Hunters are going to their doctor and getting a medical pass to let them hunt crossbows during archery season. About 75%-90% of them are suspect. It's hunters who gun hunt and want to have a longer season, but don't want to take the time to practice with a bow. They just want to kill deer. The crossbows they are buying are higher in cost than a good hunting bow. It's kind of heart breaking. The true bow hunters get a good 8 weeks or so before gun season opens. The crossbow hunters come out in groves right after gun season closes. My son and I hardly go in the woods after the first day of gun season. Just to dangerous. Hope it doesn't work out that way for you folks in Texas



HUH?

There ARE "several inaccuracies" (to be very polite) in what you're stating as "fact"....

To name one, crossbows were already legal for disabilities in Ky LONG before this (and even the KDFWR didn't track how many you just had the Doctor sign the disability form and carried it with you, you did not have to do anything else if a CO checked you , show him the "note") 

Crossbows were made legal during much of Ky archery season WITHOUT a medical note some time ago, so the "claim" that folks are getting bogus permits makes no sense at all.... on the other hand *IF* you have real evidence of this please get it to the KDFWR ASAP ......

Please define "real bow hunters"......in "your opinion" are they the folks who only hunt with trad tackle or do you include the very modern compound bow which the crossbow pre-dates by centuries...

Also on what do you base your "claim" that these are gun hunters (with our rifle season during the rut, two ML seasons that also makes no sense) IF you have some evidence please feel free to post it up for all to see....

Fact is that MOST in Ky have no problem with crossbows and feel each hunter should choose their own types of bows for deer hunting, a few SMALL groups being the vocal (and minority) exceptions....

Now had you said you were not happy with Ky having crossbows in archery , that's one thing, to spew total inaccuracies as facts is quite another.....


----------



## aceoky (Mar 17, 2006)

> Crossbows were just made legal here in Virginia 4 years ago.
> And yes there was a huge rush for people to get them that NEVER archery hunted before.
> The next year we sold just as many and the year after that...


OK.........

We have a pretty large group of NEW BOW HUNTERS.......how about telling how that's a bad thing, as sportsmen/women it's "our job" to promote our sport and it's future (or is that only to some with "other bows")???

Also I notice you talked about all these new bow hunters but didn't make statements about "herd decimation" or any other "negative" , and many of us here have followed VA and know why you did not.....:darkbeer:

We as sportsmen/women have more than enough REAL enemies who would love nothing more than to destroy what we love, there is no point in our damaging ourselves within our own ranks , and that is especially true on what bow some other fellow hunters wish to hunt with.......

Think of which groups that REALLY helps in the long run.....


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Whether or not you view the crossbow as archery equipment, the fact remains that Texas isn't like a lot of other states...our state is 98% private property, therefore, the weapons allowed are going to be up to the descretion of the landowner. If the landowner doesn't have a problem with a (legal) weapon, nobody else should.

The only people affected are going to be the bow hunters that hunt Texas' relatively meager public land.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Texan's are going through the new to xbow fears like each newly included state does. In a year or two you won't even give it a second thought. 


Much ado about nothing.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Crossbows are not hand drawn and held at full draw by the archer. For me that is the essence of bowhunting. The act of having to time the draw and shot on the animal. Crossbow allows a bow to be held at full draw along with a draw lock. Everyone will have their definition of what bowhunting is. I really am surprised that this has not happened sooner, I guess the bowhunters of Texas could only hold off preserving the spirit of the bowhunitng season so long. Money has its influence.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

the only and I mean the ONLY plus is that my 4yr old who love to go sit with me will be able to shoot a deer early. He can shoot a crossbow but hast quite mastered the bow yet. PLUS my deer Rut in late Oct and I am on a management program and I like to take all my extra management does early before being bred


----------

